# escape from uk



## Tibbsy (Oct 26, 2008)

This is our first post so hello to everyone. 

My wife and I are moving over soon and cant wait. We lived and worked in SE Asia for 7 years and then returned back to the UK. After 1 year we are finally going crazy here. our decision is to move to Cyprus has been easy, however like all ex pats, we have so many questions. We are visiting in January to look at all posibilities. 


We dont have a house to sell, so we need to be certain we have the cash behind us to survive. Can anyone give any safe guidlines? 

My wife is studying a teaching degree and is looking for work in a kindergarden school, she has a TEFL and 4 years experience. Any advice on jobs in this sector would be warmly welcomed 

As for myself, I work in IT and have a small support business here in the UK. I am looking for any IT work, but am concerned about the language barrier. I would love to start a small IT business in one of the towns, are there many people doing the same? 

If there is anyone out there that could point us in the direction of full time work in these areas that would be great. 

We are counting the days down to escaping this cold moody country, so if anyone wants to help, please feel free to coment. 

thanks everyone!! 

David and Corrina


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi David and Corrina, welcome to the forum.

I have seen jobs advertised recently for teaching in a kindergarten ... either Paphos or Nicosia, I can't remember which. It was probably in the Cyprus Mail. They have a website.

Some expats are running IT companies over here but the two I know aren't making a fortune. You will find that many people speak English well here however it is useful if you speak some Greek. That said, I think the language of the IT world is English.

You said about money to live, I think the Immigration authorities are looking for a minimum of €10k in a Cypriot bank if you want to claim that you have independant means. Day to day? It really depends on your life style. You could live on €500 per month if you already had your property and didn't go out all the time. If you want a life then more would help!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi David and Corrina, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have seen jobs advertised recently for teaching in a kindergarten ... either Paphos or Nicosia, I can't remember which. It was probably in the Cyprus Mail. They have a website.
> 
> ...


Babs did you mean €1500?
We dont go out a lot and we shop in the local shops as much as possible and we recently sat down and worked out how much we need to live on per year.
We came to the conclusion that you need at least €300 per week. So at least €15,000 per year. That of course does include running a car but you cannot manage without a car here. We drink very little, dont smoke, dont go out more than once a week at the most for a meal.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Babs*



BabsM said:


> Hi David and Corrina, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have seen jobs advertised recently for teaching in a kindergarten ... either Paphos or Nicosia, I can't remember which. It was probably in the Cyprus Mail. They have a website.
> 
> ...


Just a quick update. I was at immigration recently and the amount to have in a Cypriot bank account to prove you have independant means is 20,000 euro's

Kind Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tibbsy said:


> This is our first post so hello to everyone.
> 
> My wife and I are moving over soon and cant wait. We lived and worked in SE Asia for 7 years and then returned back to the UK. After 1 year we are finally going crazy here. our decision is to move to Cyprus has been easy, however like all ex pats, we have so many questions. We are visiting in January to look at all posibilities.
> 
> ...


If you want to start a business you need to make sure you do it all legally and above board, paying your taxes and your contribution to the social fund.
The best way is to form a Ltd company. This is the most cost effective way as far as taxes and social fund payments are concerned. You would pay yourself a small salary from the business on which your tax and social fund payments are based.
Then you pay yourself dividends at the end of the year, these do not affect your payments.
The social fund payments entitle you to reduced rate treatment at the general hospital and sick pay. Also you would receive a pension when you retire.
It wont be much but every little bit helps.
Once you retire you are entitled to free treatment at the general hospital and we know from people who have had treatment there that it is far better than the UK.
As long as you are working you would pay a cotnribution towards treatment based on your earnings. 
For earnings up to €10.000 treamtent is free.
Up to €15.000 you pay 25%
Up to €20.000 you pay 50%
Over €20.00 you pay the full amount.
So you can see that this another good reason to pay yourself a small salary to keep the cost of medical treatment down.

hope this helps you
Veronica


----------

